# cable: +scr



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Jon-M said:


> What's SCR stand for?


----------



## JustinG (Sep 4, 2012)

Single core ribbon?


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jon-M said:


> Hey guys, we've been working with cable thats 2 to 4 pair, sometimes 2 conductor that's shielded with a drain. The cable will read, for example, "2p + scr." What's SCR stand for?


Screen. Shield. Same thing


----------

